# Nordstrom return policy?



## Onederland (Mar 8, 2005)

Umm so i bought something. Wanted to return it.  However i took off the little barcode with the N on it.  However there is ANOTHER barcode on it.

I still have the reciept and everything. 

Hmm can i still return it?


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Mar 9, 2005)

Nordstrom is the best at returns! If you have your reciept, they'll take it back - even without the barcode. Even without the reciept, they would probably take it back.


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 9, 2005)

they will take it back with the receipt even though tthe nordies barcode is missing.. they're very customer service oriented... =)


----------



## mrsdivajen (Mar 10, 2005)

Yes, I have returned TONS of stuff to Nordies...they are awesome w/ customer service and that's why I keep going back.


----------



## sara13 (Mar 11, 2005)

all the raves about Nordies customer service are justified.  I've taken things back without a receipt, without their little sticker, without a box, and no problems whatsoever.  They're also usually great about giving samples, too

Check out their Visa as well... good benefits, and this is one of the few Visas that lets you pay it off with a debit card.  I put all my monthly purchases on my Nordies card, then go into the store and pay it off with my airlines debit card so I get double the rewards.


----------



## caterpillar_23 (Mar 11, 2005)

Yea, nordstrom is really good with returns. Of course, it always helps to have a barcode and/or receipt, but if you just had the product and no box or receipt or barcode, they will probably take it (they have for me!)


----------



## rnsmelody (Jul 31, 2007)

when returning something at nordstrom & i dont have the recipt but i do have the recipt tag on the mac brush. would they know when i bought it? from scanning the tag?


----------



## astronaut (Jul 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rnsmelody* 

 
_when returning something at nordstrom & i dont have the recipt but i do have the recipt tag on the mac brush. would they know when i bought it? from scanning the tag?_

 
It doesn't matter when you bought it. Nordstrom's return policy is that there is no policy. I guess that's why there's nothing printed on the back of the receipts. You can buy something like 3 years ago, not have the receipt but the Nordstrom sticker, and they can give you cash back if you want! Usually other stores will put a time limit, if you don't have receipt you get store credit, etc. etc. Nordstrom has really good customer service.


----------



## claresauntie (Jul 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_It doesn't matter when you bought it. Nordstrom's return policy is that there is no policy. I guess that's why there's nothing printed on the back of the receipts. You can buy something like 3 years ago, not have the receipt but the Nordstrom sticker, and they can give you cash back if you want! Usually other stores will put a time limit, if you don't have receipt you get store credit, etc. etc. Nordstrom has really good customer service._

 
Correct on all points: Nordstrom's return policy is "We'll take it back." Abuse of the return policy is handled by people other than the sales associates (yes, it's tracked!), but your sales person will take it back. The Nordstrom barcode sticker is like a "lo-jack" that can tell the sales associate when you purchased the product and will enable the computer to recall the entire transaction and how you paid for it, etc...

And yes, that's why the back of the receipt is blank. You're absolutely correct.


----------



## astronaut (Aug 2, 2007)

Ohhh I just wanted to add that I ordered from the MAC website once ad got a few shadows. I was so disgusted by how Jewel blue looked like. I didn't use it or anything, had the box, and tried exchanging it at a Nordstrom MAC but the MA wouldn't take it. I did tell her that I got it online though. I wonder if I didn't tell her that she'd do the exchange? I ended up sucking it up and paying for the shipping to send it back though.


----------



## claresauntie (Aug 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_Ohhh I just wanted to add that I ordered from the MAC website once ad got a few shadows. I was so disgusted by how Jewel blue looked like. I didn't use it or anything, had the box, and tried exchanging it at a Nordstrom MAC but the MA wouldn't take it. I did tell her that I got it online though. I wonder if I didn't tell her that she'd do the exchange? I ended up sucking it up and paying for the shipping to send it back though._

 
If you got it from Nordstrom.com, it can be returned. If you tried to return something you bought from MACcosmetics.com at Nordstrom, you are actually stealing from Nordstrom. MAC and Nordstrom are not the same company, and they have separate inventories. 

And if you try to return it without mentioning that you bought it elsewhere, we pretty much know you didn't buy it from us anyway, because we won't be able to find it in the computer. If you pressure an MA, she may take it back, but trust me: Nordstrom knows you're conning them and will watch you every time you come in, because it's theft and fraud.

If you bought a t-shirt at Target and tried to return it at Kohls, they wouldn't take it back even if they carried the same brand. It's the same thing with MAC and Nordstrom.


----------



## claresauntie (Aug 2, 2007)

dupe post somehow.


----------



## liquidstar (Aug 3, 2007)

I once read in one of my business textbooks that they even took a tire back..and they obviously don't sell tires!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 3, 2007)

^^ I believe it. 
I have never, ever had a problem returning anything at Nordstrom.  When they still carried Stila, I was there a lot, and I had products that would crack, and they were always happy to exchange the product, no questions asked.  One guy got an attitude once, but he was the exception.  If you keep the box especially, I really believe you could return an empty compact of something and they'd give you want you wanted.  I wouldn't do that, nor would I suggest doing it, but their return policy is just that lax.  For a while I bought cosmetics exclusively at Nordstroms because I knew that if for some reason I needed to return/exhchange something that it would be hassle free without people asking me "What's wrong with it?  When did you get it?" and then giving me a stank look for not getting something new.


----------



## janelovesyou (Aug 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liquidstar* 

 
_I once read in one of my business textbooks that they even took a tire back..and they obviously don't sell tires!_

 
Hey we must have used the same book! If I recall correctly there was a tire place where the nordstrom's was and the guy didn't know it wasn't there anymore so the just took it back for him haha


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liquidstar* 

 
_I once read in one of my business textbooks that they even took a tire back..and they obviously don't sell tires!_

 
Yeah, that's one of the famous Nordstrom stories. They tell it to new hires in orientation. And, if I had paid attention to the story itself, I would tell you what happened.....I do remember my employee # tho. Can't have it all.


----------



## astronaut (Aug 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_If you got it from Nordstrom.com, it can be returned. If you tried to return something you bought from MACcosmetics.com at Nordstrom, you are actually stealing from Nordstrom. MAC and Nordstrom are not the same company, and they have separate inventories. 

And if you try to return it without mentioning that you bought it elsewhere, we pretty much know you didn't buy it from us anyway, because we won't be able to find it in the computer. If you pressure an MA, she may take it back, but trust me: Nordstrom knows you're conning them and will watch you every time you come in, because it's theft and fraud.

If you bought a t-shirt at Target and tried to return it at Kohls, they wouldn't take it back even if they carried the same brand. It's the same thing with MAC and Nordstrom._

 
Isn't MAC their own separate thing though? That's what I heard. Like "they go through their own hiring process bla bla bla because they are separate from the store bla bla bla".


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 9, 2007)

There are 3 different MAC stores within a 20 mile area here.  They do not accept any of the other store inventory (ever).  They will not accept the childish fits on this one either.  I have seen folks crying and pleading for them to take their makeup for a certain item.  They just, "I am sorry" and say, "Who is next"?

Irregardless of what makeup line I use, I check my bag to make sure they gave the right item and that the right item is in the right box.  I can't tell you how many times that I was charged for a missing item or the wrong item.  If I am right there in their face with the discrepancy, it is really easy to get it corrected.  

People are human and things happen, so mistakes are going to happen.  I find especially at the MAC counter it does happen.  I think it does, because they are so swamped with customers.  It's totally unreal.  I feel for those people working those counters.  I would loose it.  I see people ask some odd questions.  For example, one customer wanted to know if she could get Lipglass off of her food stamp money. WHAT?


----------



## claresauntie (Aug 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_Isn't MAC their own separate thing though? That's what I heard. Like "they go through their own hiring process bla bla bla because they are separate from the store bla bla bla"._

 
Inventory is not the same as staffing. 

MAC employees at Macy's and other counters are, indeed, employed by MAC. However, the inventory is allotted to the store.

MAC employees at Nordstrom are NORDSTROM employees. Again, inventory is allotted to the store. 

If you buy a product at one store and return it to the other in expectation of getting money or a new product, you are taking from the 2nd store. Your returned product will be returned to MAC to be destroyed in most cases. It is not resold. So, you bring in something I throw away, and I give you money?: that's just wrong.

I just don't understand the big deal. If you buy something somewhere and need to return it: drive back to _that _store and return it. If you broke it, it's not the store's fault, so just suck it up and buy a new one. These aren't real hard issues to ponder...


----------



## beentheredoneit (May 4, 2012)

about the kohls target thing.....kohls will take back anything they carry in their store. without a receipt even, and they wont know if you bought it somewhere else. common.


----------



## beentheredoneit (May 4, 2012)

if you buy something and it breaks, it should be returned because it wasnt a very good quality product...and people travel all the time. driving back to where something was bought isnt always so easy.


----------

